# Where to buy film?



## WatsonPhotography

Hi there. I recently received an old SF10 Pentax camera, and was just wondering where I could buy film for it. I have never really owned a film camera before, so this is all new to me. Any ideas on where I could develop the film as well? Thank you all very much for your help!


----------



## jmorales831

Where are you from? If you're in the Los Angeles area, try Freestyle Photo. I'd say to order from their website, but you need like a $25 minimum purchase to order from their website. Totally worth it though! I got a bunch of Ilford film rolls for "buy one get one free". Awesome deals! As for developing, I'd stick to any local camera shop unless you know how to do it yourself. Good luck!


----------



## snapppy6

WatsonPhotography said:
			
		

> Hi there. I recently received an old SF10 Pentax camera, and was just wondering where I could buy film for it. I have never really owned a film camera before, so this is all new to me. Any ideas on where I could develop the film as well? Thank you all very much for your help!



You can still. Get 35mm film at any cvs or walgreens drugstores or at any super market. Cvs and walgreens still develope film!!!! Neal


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

snapppy6 said:


> WatsonPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I recently received an old SF10 Pentax camera, and was just wondering where I could buy film for it. I have never really owned a film camera before, so this is all new to me. Any ideas on where I could develop the film as well? Thank you all very much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can still. Get 35mm film at any cvs or walgreens drugstores or at any super market. Cvs and walgreens still develope film!!!! Neal
Click to expand...


+1, but hard to find coupons for film anymore


----------



## earthmanbuck

At my local photo shop they have a "bargain bin" of Kodak 200 and 400 for like $2-3 each (normally a roll is about $6 here), so if you have a photography shop nearby, it might be worth checking out. Most drugstores and Wal-Mart and stuff still sell pretty cheap film too. And if you find a brand you like, check eBay! I've gotten some pretty insane deals on bundles of film.


----------

